# Killa Kans or Deff Dreads?



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm making a Deffskullz army and well the title kinda gives what i want to ask. So which is better? Killa Kans have numbers on their side and better BS but the Deff Dread seems to have more CC potential as well as better survivability. Oh plus I'm taking a Big Mek so if I go with a Dread it wont be taking a HS spot. Have at it and thanx for the feedback!


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love a 3 Kan squad with Grotzookas. 6 str 6 blast shots. That's some nice firepower. While their WS is only 2 they're still str 10 with a power Klaw. 

If you're taking a Mek anyway then you're not using 2 heavy support. Dreads are definitely better at CC, especially if you add an extra CC weapon or 2. 2 skorcha's on a dread is nice as well. 

They each have their own usefullness. I like to run 2 meks, 2 dreads and 3 kans sometimes.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Defintely, killa kans, more the merrier really. Just gonna force your enemies to waste more shots on them than onto your more vulnerable boys!

I hate orks by the way cause I use Tau


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

Kans with grotzookas all the way


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

kans /w rokkits do well for me. Plus they are still dreadnought CCW @ str 10 in CC.

That being said, a deff dread with 2x scorcha can be nasty as well. Given the choice, I would take the kans.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm well i use 2 dreads nd they are good covers for my boyz but also they can take more and deal some major damage why dont u just have both dont pick use both killyness!!!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you kinda answered your own question, really. Kans are better at being shooty, Dreds are better for CC. Personally, I think the Kans are a slightly better investment, as they have a nicer selection of shootyness. Plus, as Crimzzen pointed out, they do still get STR 10 hits in CC, so that's a nice little bonus.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good point Baalirock lol, I did yeah so i guess i'll try out both to see which I like more thanx for the opinions!


----------

